# Can't dial in a certain roast



## NightRave (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi All! I have Faema Carisma A1 and this week got the Baratza Sette 270. I have no issues with Darker roasts but I found one bean that smells amazing, but I can't get it not to suck.

I'm using naked porta filter and tried 17-19g (I am weighing it on a scale). I went to the step where my coffee machine chokes and start getting courser until I got the 1.5X of espresso. It takes 30- 35 seconds. I tried water 96c up to 99c. Tampering softer, but.

A) can't get away from channeling. Sometimes more sometimes less, but it's always there. The coffee comes from the grinder very fluffy, and I gentry stir it with a needle and tamper and make sure it's leveled

B) it always tastes on the sour side which I don't understand.

When I look at my puck, it is never dry. It does hold the form, but is either a bit mushy on the top or there is still a bit water on top.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stick to the same dose.

Pull more shot out from the dose, if the roast is on the lighter side it will be sour when you under-extract (dark roasts are more tolerant to under-extraction).


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

In my opinion, you need to go slightly coarser. Any water on top of the puck shows that the water is struggling to get through.

How's your tamp pressure?

A good way of testing this is to put some scales that can handle 13kg of pressure underneath the portafilter and then tamp with the pressure you normally would. You want to aim for no more than 13kg. That may help. 👍


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Longmanh said:


> In my opinion, you need to go slightly coarser. Any water on top of the puck shows that the water is struggling to get through.
> 
> How's your tamp pressure?
> 
> A good way of testing this is to put some scales that can handle 13kg of pressure underneath the portafilter and then tamp with the pressure you normally would. You want to aim for no more than 13kg. That may help. 👍


 I don't think that is strictly true, water is just due to more headspace

https://www.baristahustle.com/blog/for-a-good-puck/

Also tamping doesn't need to be a defined pressure, just adequate to compress the grinds and create a level surface. Perfecting technique should focus on a level surface not on a certain pressure


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

It's not always just due to the headspace but it can be a factor.

Depending on what/where you read, you'll find 20-30 pounds is a good tamp pressure. If you don't have enough pressure but a level basket, then you'll under extract and visa versa. They both go hand in hand.

What would your advice be for the OP?


----------

